# Newbie First Video Advice Wanted



## DesireeM81 (Dec 6, 2012)

A couple of things about me as a rider. I ride a GNU B-Nice, with Burton Lexa Bindings and Salomon Boots. I ride goofy. I have been up to the Mountain Ten times but two of those don't count since I was on the bunny hill helping my sister up when she would fall. :dizzy: This is my first actual solo run, the bf had hurt himself and was down at the base. I have a terrible fear of speed still so I put on the breaks a lot. I know its hard to see what I am doing with my POV camera but I am hoping that my shadow may give some things away. Just looking for a advice, praise, criticism, etc. This is also unedited, I just added the music so it was just my breathing.  Can't figure out how to embed the video 

Copper Mountain Day 10 - YouTube


----------



## atr3yu (Feb 15, 2012)

May want to make it available on mobile devices.


----------



## DesireeM81 (Dec 6, 2012)

Never posted on youtube before... how do I make it available on mobile devices??


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)




----------



## atr3yu (Feb 15, 2012)

I googled it and it may just be due to the song you choose. Copyright stuff.


----------



## DesireeM81 (Dec 6, 2012)

sabatoa said:


>


thank you!!!


----------



## cocolulu (Jan 21, 2011)

Hi! Nice video. I think you're doing really good for day 10, and congrats on you're first solo ride.

Yeah, your shadow and the general direction you're going can give people here lots of tips.

I think one way to improve is to use your edges to turn more and reduce side-slipping/skidding. As you get better and you go on steeper/choppier slopes, you will want to use the edge of your snowboard to slice through the snow. The shape of the board's sidecut will help you turn. Once you get better at this, you'll learn to manage your speed by controlling the shape of your turns (turning away from the fall line to slow down), rather than applying brakes all the time.

In your video, I can see that you're going downhill, and your nose gets pointed left/right, but your actual snowboard/body doesn't turn quite so much. Especially on you're heel side, you can see lots of side-slipping.

Overall though, I think you're doing great! You obviously have lots of control/balance, so once you get comfier with you're edges, you can tackle more difficult terrain.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Unfortunately I can't see the video either! At least not on my iPhone. You might want to go into the video manager in your account and check the edit settings on this make sure it's either unlisted or public and doublecheck to make sure you're not getting a copyright infringement message from you too!


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Shadow looks hot! :yahoo: Sorry I had to do that before chomps tried to take my title.

What are you looking for critique on? Overall riding? Sort of hard to tell from the helmet cam, but one thing I did notice is you're head is almost always facing downhill. If you're currently working on getting onto carving and controlling speed, it's best to look where you want to go. So look to one side, make the C turn, then look to the other side, etc.

The other thing that helps to do is keep you from being twisted right up when you're completing your toeside turn.

Again, sort of tough to tell from the video, you may be looking more right and left with your eyes, but either way that's my advice. Look where you want to go! Otherwise it looked pretty comfortable to me, you were controlling speed, picking your line, etc. I think what you may want to work on is getting more dynamic with the turns on the steeper section instead of going more into linked toe and heel slides. Again, I think looking to the sides will help with this.

Good first vid!


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

WTF!!! A hot looking shadow?? Damn, I gotta get home n check this vid out on the computer, cuz I'm gettin no luv from the iPhone!!! Stll can't check the girl out!


----------



## DesireeM81 (Dec 6, 2012)

Thank for the hot shadow comment.  I tried to look at a little more downhill to get myself to go faster downhill. Maybe I should just work on bending my knees more and get more comfortable with the speed. Towards the end of that day I was beginning to bend my knees more to actually carve into the snow instead of sideslipping. I felt super uncomfortable on the steeper surfaces but when I got to some greens I felt a little better. And yeah I was looking for an overall riding critique. I go with the bf, and he always tells me I am doing well. :laugh: So I never know how well I am actually doing. 

And I have checked the video on youtube to make sure it was all public. It says it is. It may be the song choice... I am not sure.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

DesireeM81 said:


> I tried to look at a little more downhill to get myself to go faster downhill. Maybe I should just work on bending my knees more and get more comfortable with the speed.
> 
> I go with the bf, and he always tells me I am doing well. :laugh: So I never know how well I am actually doing.


Can you get him to throw the cam on his helmet and then have him follow you? I did that with my GF and there's nothing like being able to see yourself ride. She looks back at vids of past years and smiles cause she realizes she is ACTUALLY getting better! :yahoo:

As for looking downhill, it's always going to be a bit of a balancing act. You want to work on technique, and to do that you have to do about 80% of the max speed you're comfortable with, but at the same time it's good to push yourself out of your comfort zone a couple times a day too...

As long as you're having fun, that's the main thing. The skill will just naturally come with experience.


----------



## DesireeM81 (Dec 6, 2012)

Hoping to get a helmet cam for him to in the upcoming future. Thanks I have a blast whether I am busting my ass trying to learn jumps or nearly colliding with trees.  Not that him having the helmet cam would have helped this time. He hurt himself and was basically out for the day.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Well I finally was able to check out the vid. Poutanen was right! Hot Shadow!
(_...I LIKE shady women!!!!_) :tongue4: 

Seriously tho,.. For 10 days riding? Seems to me you're doing quite good! (...don't think I was riding that well @ 10 days!) As others have pointed out, it's a bit difficult to tell a great deal about your technique from your smokin' shadow!  But I thought I noticed in some areas that it looked like maybe you had your shoulders turned to face downslope while riding straight down the fall line? I thought it looked like it was causing you to tend to turn heelside!? That appeared to be the side you usually "went to" to apply the breaks? Again, hard to tell for sure!

_If_ that is the case, you might want to try focusing on keeping your shoulders in better alignment with your board. Use your lead arm to sort of "point" (steer) into your turns! 

If I am mistaken about the shoulders,.. then I would say based on the way you're riding now after such a short time on the board,.. It's only a matter of time & practice!!! More time & experience, you will be going faster and with better control before you know it!! You have a distinct advantage over lots of us in the midwest,.. you have much "longer" runs to practice on & that can help you develop the "muscle memory" for you to progress better/faster than we can with our 90 sec. to 2-3 min. long runs!  (...fewer breaks between successes!)

Definitely like to see some follow cam vid when you get the chance! Have fun!


----------



## SAddiction (Feb 21, 2009)

DesireeM81 said:


> A couple of things about me as a rider. I ride a GNU B-Nice, with Burton Lexa Bindings and Salomon Boots. I ride goofy. I have been up to the Mountain Ten times but two of those don't count since I was on the bunny hill helping my sister up when she would fall. :dizzy: This is my first actual solo run, the bf had hurt himself and was down at the base. I have a terrible fear of speed still so I put on the breaks a lot. I know its hard to see what I am doing with my POV camera but I am hoping that my shadow may give some things away. Just looking for a advice, praise, criticism, etc. This is also unedited, I just added the music so it was just my breathing.  Can't figure out how to embed the video
> 
> Copper Mountain Day 10 - YouTube


Hey Desiree!

Great video and great progress in 10 days, I would agree with the other posters practice using your the edge of your board for your turns and start linking them together. Your stance is also very important and this video might be able to give you some tips on that.

Snowboard How to Learn Preriding Lesson - YouTube

Other than that, keep shredding and post more videos of your progress as you go!


----------



## DesireeM81 (Dec 6, 2012)

Thanks for all the advice guys! I really appreciate it. Next time I go up I'll try to get some video that's not my point of view.


----------

